

Boston Companies Using Django - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/31/boston-companies-using-django/

======
cgarb
Interesting to see Boston.com, BU, Children's, Harvard medical and a bunch of
people using Django because of the availability of Python devs.

------
jnoller
It's awesome to see so many other companies in the area using Django. Too bad
they spelled my last name wrong :(

~~~
kmccarth
haha, sorry jnoller, I got it directly off the spreadsheet. I'll make the
change now

